# All-electric Cars About to be Resurrected



## tedi055 (May 1, 2009)

Resurrect? Don't you need to be alive at one point in order to resurrect. Is more like bring to life or, make a revolution. 
I think it will happen though. there is no other way to go. Eco friendly cars are not just an option.


----------



## Alchemist (Apr 16, 2009)

It was alive at one time. Remember the controversial DVD "Who killed the electric car?"


----------

